# Sigma Bike Marathon Neustadt 2008



## Mazzze (8. August 2008)

Servus, 

auch dieses Jahr findet wieder der Bike Marathon in Neustadt an der Weinstraße statt. 
Termin: 17.08.2008 

Es gibt drei unterschiedliche Strecken:

1) 31km Kurzdistanz - 700 hm
2) 53km Mitteldistanz - 1300hm
3) 100km Langdistanz - 2300hm

Wer ist von euch dabei?
Ich werde dort vermutlich mein erstes "Rennen" nach meinem Mtb-Einstieg vor 2 Monaten fahren.....  Mal schauen......


----------



## pfalzbube (8. August 2008)

na da hast Du Dir das leichteste Rennen für den Anfang rausgesucht 

Ich war 3 Mal am Start der Langstrecke und bin einmal ins Ziel gekommen. Ist aber wirklich für mich die schönste und auch anspruchvollste Marathonstrecke, wird aber auch irgendwie immer schwerer. Hatte vor 2 Wochen mal einen Teil abgefahren und da war auf STücken auf denen man recht gut voran kommen könnte tiefer, heller Sand. Das war wie ein Bremsklotz und macht richtig fertig.
Ich melde mich wohl kurzfristig an, da wir am Tag vorher umziehen und ich noch nicht weiß, wie mein Befinden dann ist. Sonntag früh gibts noch mal ne Generalprobe und Abfahren der schwierigsten Passagen.

Viel Spaß und Erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtommy (8. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin auch dabei
Ich fahre schon lange MTB, aber nur hobbymässig.
Es wird mein zweiter Marathon sein. Fahre die Kurzdistanz.

Gruss, tommy


----------



## easymtbiker (8. August 2008)

Bin auch am Start!  



pfalzbube schrieb:


> Ich war 3 Mal am Start der Langstrecke und bin einmal ins Ziel gekommen.



Unzählige Kreuze stehen am Rande der Strecke......  

2005 hat es geregnet und die wasser- sand- mischung hat ne menge Bremsbeläge einfach so runter geschmirgelt, das von 200 Startern gerade mal 42 ins Ziel kamen....

Ansonsten:
Sehr schöne Strecke mit anspruchsvollen Abfahrten! Ständiges Auf- und Ab lässt kaum ne Ruhepause zu, aber wirklich meine Lieblings- Mara- Strecke.
Vorraussichtlich gibt es wieder Flaschenwechsel an den Verpflegungsstationen.


----------



## Mazzze (8. August 2008)

Danke!

Ich fahr auch die Kurzdistanz.....
Die Lange kommt dann nächstes Jahr


----------



## Brennende Asche (8. August 2008)

Moin moin!

Bin auf die Mittelstrecke gemeldet. Nicht mein erster Einsatz. Scheint wohl kein Fehler zu sein mit 'nem leichten Marathonfully anzurücken. Ich freu mich schon


----------



## gewitterBiker (8. August 2008)

Bin auch dabei.

Was macht denn die Strecke sonst so schwer, wenn es nicht regnet?


----------



## pfalzbube (9. August 2008)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei.
> 
> Was macht denn die Strecke sonst so schwer, wenn es nicht regnet?



Ich finde sie unrythmisch. Man fährt nicht vom Tal bis zum Weinbiet sondern immer ein Stück hoch, dann wieder runter, wieder hoch....

Wenn man die Langstrecke fährt, dann hat man 2 fast indentische Runden (bis auf die Anfahrt zur Welschterasse) und das kann schlecht sein für die Psyche. Teilweise ist der Boden recht tief und man kommt nicht voran und dann eben die Single-Trails. Wenn Du nach 80km noch nen steilen Trail fahren musst im ersten Gang und in den Serpentinen absteigen , das schlaucht ganz schön. Trotzdem, die Schinderei lohnt sich.

P.S. Musste 2004 wegen Bremsausfall abbrechen, hätte aber auch nicht mehr viel Lust gehabt


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. August 2008)

Das Rennen steht bie mir dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal im Kalender. Fahre die Mitteldistanz und mag technisch anspruchsvolle Gelände. Bin mal gespannt, wie schwer die Strecke wirklich ist und wieviel nur forentypische Übertreibung.


----------



## doppelhac (9. August 2008)

Also, ich fahre in Neustadt schon seit Jahren auf der Mitteldistanz mit und es ist mein Lieblings-Mara.

Bin die Strecke vor kurzem abgefahren, also diese "Treibsand-Abschnitte" waren schon schlimmer, z.B. als es 
lange Zeit vor dem Rennen so heiss war, aber das Problem haben wir ja dieses Jahr wohl (leider ) nicht. 
Die trails werden halt teilweise immer ausgewaschener.

Wie pfalzbube schon sagte, die Strecke ist unrhytmisch zu fahren, das ist wohl so ziemlich der treffendste Ausdruck. 
Man muss halt ziemlich oft anhalten, absteigen, laufen, entweder aufgrund kleinerer Staus oder der Streckenbeschaffenheit, 
wie halt eben die Serpentinen oder diverse trail-Abschnitte.

Wo ich immer fast einen Anfall bekomme, ist der Abschnitt etwas nach der 1. Verpflegung, wo diese relativ großen 
Steine auf dem Weg liegen, die könnte ja mal echt einer durch schöne, weiche Erde austauschen .

Zum technischen Anspruch kann ich nur sagen, ich find´s super! Ist ja immer das gleiche, wer mit technischen Sachen 
nix am Hut hat, der beschreibt die Strecke als furchtbar schwierig und heftig und wer´s technisch mag, der kann das 
gar nicht nachvollziehen.

Ich persönlich habe nur meine Probleme mit dem Einstieg an der Wolfsburg, aber da steigt man (bzw. frau) dann 
eben kurz ab und diversen Serpentinen.

Die steile trail-Abfahrt nach dem Serpentinen-Einstieg ziemlich am Streckenanfang war vor kurzem auch super zu fahren, 
da nicht, wie auch schon vorgekommen, eine Menge Laub auf dem Boden lag, der die Abfahrt etwas unkontrolliert rutschig werden ließ.

So, dann dürfen wir ja jetzt nur noch auf gutes Wetter hoffen, wobei ich bei meinem diesjährigen "Marathon-Wetter-Glück" 
alles andere als optimistisch bin..

Man sieht sich!

Grüßle
Michaela


----------



## Mazzze (9. August 2008)

Ich hab gelesen, dass es ja drei Verpflegungsstationen gibt!
Wie wird dann die Zeit eigentlich gemessen....?

Ich bin noch nie bei einem Rennen mitgefahren, habe also keine Ahnung....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (9. August 2008)

Mazzze schrieb:


> Ich hab gelesen, dass es ja drei Verpflegungsstationen gibt!
> Wie wird dann die Zeit eigentlich gemessen....?
> 
> Ich bin noch nie bei einem Rennen mitgefahren, habe also keine Ahnung....



eigentlich wie bei jedem rennen... man drückt auf die stoppuhr wenn start ist und nochmal wenn man ins ziel fahrt...das dazwischen ist die zeitmessung , kurz zeit genannt...

wenn du dann an jeder verpflegung 10 minuten mahlzeit machst mußt du halt auf dem rad wieder gas geben um eine einigermassen schnelle zeit am schluß zu haben...

hoffe geholfen zu haben...

joe


----------



## Mazzze (9. August 2008)

Jop das reicht mir vollkommen! Danke


----------



## pfalzbube (10. August 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Das Rennen steht bie mir dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal im Kalender. Fahre die Mitteldistanz und mag technisch anspruchsvolle Gelände. Bin mal gespannt, wie schwer die Strecke wirklich ist und wieviel nur forentypische Übertreibung.



Glaub mir, da sind mind. 2 Stellen dabei die sind für einen Marathon schon außergewöhnlich. Den Einstieg an der Wolfsburg bin ich vor 2 Wochen das erste Mal gefahren, aber mit abgesenkter Maverick, vorher hat da der Kopf immer blockiert. Schlimm fand ich dass in der Abfahrt mit dem weißen Punkt (Weiß jetzt nkicht genau welcher Km oder wie die sonst so heißt) tiefe Querrillen sind. Da muss man dann ein wenig aufpassen. Habe mir gestern übrigens das Schaltwerk abgerissen, wird ne enge Nummer ob ich starten kann, da ich nicht weiß ob mein Schaltauge verbogen ist ...


----------



## kastel67 (10. August 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Das Rennen steht bie mir dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal im Kalender. Fahre die Mitteldistanz und mag technisch anspruchsvolle Gelände. Bin mal gespannt, wie schwer die Strecke wirklich ist und wieviel nur forentypische Übertreibung.



Moin,

da bin ich schon mehrfach gestartet. Auch bei dem historischen Rgenrennen 2005 das mich Kurbel, Kette und Kassette gekostet hat. Ansonsten sehr schöne Strecke.

Ist die Flaschentausch Geschichte fix? Kann man sich darauf verlassen?

Gruß k67


----------



## bikehumanumest (10. August 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, wie schwer die Strecke wirklich ist und wieviel nur forentypische Übertreibung.



das könnte auch daran liegen dass hier vom absoluten *hobby*fahrer bis zum möchtegern*profi* jeder seine subjektive einschätzung abgibt...also weniger unter bzw. übertreibung sondern eklatante unterschiede im technischen und konditionellen bereich...

joe

ich lieg wohl irgendwo in der mitte und ich finde neustadt schon eher schwer im vergleich mit anderen marathons...sowohl technisch (trails hoch und runter) wie konditionell (hauptsächlich wegen dem untergrund)...und ich rede natürlich von der langstrecke...


----------



## snoopy-bike (10. August 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Das Rennen steht bie mir dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal im Kalender. Fahre die Mitteldistanz und mag technisch anspruchsvolle Gelände. Bin mal gespannt, wie schwer die Strecke wirklich ist und wieviel nur forentypische Übertreibung.



Wenn das so ist, dann bist Du da richtig..... und auch hier:
www.bank1saar-mtb.de
wobei die Trails hier nicht so ruppig sind und man schön Single-Trail-cruisen kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. August 2008)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist, dann bist Du da richtig..... und auch hier:
> www.bank1saar-mtb.de
> wobei die Trails hier nicht so ruppig sind und man schön Single-Trail-cruisen kann!


Hab ich auch schön öfter angedacht. Ist bisher immer an der doch etwas größeren Entfernung gescheitert. Mal sehen...


----------



## kastel67 (11. August 2008)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist, dann bist Du da richtig..... und auch hier:
> www.bank1saar-mtb.de
> wobei die Trails hier nicht so ruppig sind und man schön Single-Trail-cruisen kann!



Moin,

wobei ich den Bank1Saar härter einstufe als Neustadt. Und die Orga ist in St. Ingbert auch besser (eben ohne die Radunsport Akademie).

Gruß k67


----------



## klaus_winstel (11. August 2008)

Ich bin dieses Jahr nicht dabei :-( Hab ja noch überlegt, aber mit der Hand ist das völliger Blödsinn, ich müsste nicht nur die schweren Stellen laufen, sondern alles was etwas schneller gefahren wird und holprig ist - also alles was nicht gerade bergauf geht .
Schade die Strecke ist super - die Schwierigkeit liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters, wer es nicht technisch mag ist hier fehlt am Platz oder er wird zumindest keinen Spaß haben, wer technisch gut drauf ist wird so gut wie alles fahren können, zumindest wenn es halbwegs trocken ist-  nass wirds nochmal ne Stufe schwerer...
Werde also wohl zuschauen und hoffe alle die fahren haben ihren Spaß!!!


----------



## easymtbiker (12. August 2008)

hallo klaus,

wir haben uns bei der jbt jeden tag ein duell mit deinen kollegen geliefert  die haben mir von deinem handbruch erzählt, sehr ärgerlich!
wünsche gute besserung  und ja, ich denke, die strecke in neustadt ist nix für ne hand, die nicht 100% fit ist.


----------



## klaus_winstel (12. August 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> hallo klaus,
> 
> wir haben uns bei der jbt jeden tag ein duell mit deinen kollegen geliefert  die haben mir von deinem handbruch erzählt, sehr ärgerlich!
> wünsche gute besserung  und ja, ich denke, die strecke in neustadt ist nix für ne hand, die nicht 100% fit ist.



Ja, Carsten und Matthias - die machen jetzt grad die Transschwarzwald unsicher - auch die musste ich sausen lassen - alles äußerst frustrierend, aber es geht nicht anders - nach 8 Wochen sieht das vielleicht wieder anders aus, aber momentan also nach 4 ist an Biken im Gelände nicht zu denken, so gut das auf der Strasse auch geht, aber da rüttelt es halt nicht und man braucht auch kaum Kraft um den Lenker zu halten.
Danke kann ich gebrauchen!!!


----------



## Commander (15. August 2008)

Hat jemand aktuelle Wetterdaten aus Neustadt? Ich kann jetzt wieder erwarten doch mitfahren. Jedoch würde mich interessieren ob es diese Nacht in Neustadt auch so geschüttet hat wie in Stuttgart?
Denn nach allem was ich über die Strecke gelesen habe, könnte heftiger Regen doch noch meine Reifenwahl beeinflussen.

Viele Grüße
Commander


----------



## Kelme (15. August 2008)

Wetterbericht aus Neustadt/Weinstr. von heute 15.08.2008 - 07:00 Uhr: Leichter Nieselregen (Schirm lohnt nicht) und keine schweren Regenfälle in der Nacht. Über diese Wassermenge lacht der Pfälzer Sandboden nur kurz. Am Haardtrand hängen einzelne Wolkenfetzen um die Bergkuppen.


----------



## Brennende Asche (15. August 2008)

Ich überleg mir ob des Wetters, ob ich Maxxis Medusas in 2.1 aufziehen soll. Alternative wäre die NN RR (2007)-Kombi. Was meint Ihr? Ich tendier ja momentan doch sehr zu den Medusas, vor allem weil sie an nassen Wurzeln nicht so furchtbar rutschen wie mein NN.


----------



## easymtbiker (15. August 2008)

nass ist es in neustadt,wie kelme schon sagte, nur wenn es regnet und 5h danach. anschliessend ist der sandboden wieder komplett trocken. 

bei regen würde ich dort nicht starten, da aber das woe sonne vorhergesagt ist, werde ich dort sein. reifen mit grip sind bei den teilweise heftigen abfahrten nicht verkehrt, rr dort völlig fehl am platze.


----------



## Commander (15. August 2008)

Ich werde wieder meine bewährte Mischung aus VR Albert 2,25 und HR NobbyNic 2,25 fahren. Möchte ja schließlich ein bisschen Spass haben auf der Strecke 

Hier noch ein Link zu einer Webcam aus Neustadt - den Bildern zu folge hat es heute tatsächlich nicht geregnet 

http://www.martingrund.de/webcam/mobotix/archiv/tagesuebersicht_text.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalzbube (15. August 2008)

Also ich fahre VR und HR mit Racing Ralph (die neuen) und war schon ein paar Mal zur Streckenbesichtigung ohne Probleme. Zur Zeit ist nur das Problem, dass recht viel Dreck auf die Strecke gespült wurde und auch Äste, also besser aufpassen. In der ganz steilen Abfahrt ins Gimmeldinger Tal liegt jetzt auch noch ein Baum halb auf der Strecke und das ist so schon schwer genug ....

Schaun wir mal wie es wird, nach tauben Händen, Schaltwerkabriss vor ner knappen Woche und jetzt noch leichte Probleme mit der Speedball kann ja nicht schiefgehen 

Pfalzbube


----------



## Kelme (15. August 2008)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> ... Zur Zeit ist nur das Problem, dass recht viel Dreck auf die Strecke gespült wurde und auch Äste, also besser aufpassen. In der ganz steilen Abfahrt ins Gimmeldinger Tal liegt jetzt auch noch ein Baum halb auf der Strecke und das ist so schon schwer genug ....


Das liest sich ja fast so, als würde es sich um Geländeradsport handeln .


----------



## doppelhac (15. August 2008)

Also, ich bin die Strecke schon bei den unterschiedlichsten (Wetter-) verhältnissen 
gefahren und habe mit der Kombination vorne NN und hinten RR auch noch nie Probleme gehabt.

Ein Baum auf der Gimmeldinger-Steil-Abfahrt , na sowas! Wo hat 
der sich denn breitgemacht, vor oder nach dieser "engeren Stelle mit dem
Stein"?


----------



## Robert MTB (16. August 2008)

Ich möchte eigentlich dort die Kurzstrecke fahren aber das liest sich ja richtig gefährlich was Ihr so schreibt.
Ist das Gelände schwieriger wie z.b. in Heidelberg(Königstuhl,Weißer Stein) ? Oder beim Odenwald Marathon?


----------



## Commander (16. August 2008)

Also der Odenwald Marathon besteht doch fast nur aus Forstwegen. Schwierigkeiten gibt es doch da gar nicht. Von daher kann der Neustadt Bikemarathon nur schwieriger sein.


----------



## doppelhac (16. August 2008)

@robert

Also, den Odenwald-Marathon bin ich vor ein paar Jahren 
einige Male gefahren, aber ausser diesen Hohlweg-downhill
denkt mir da eigentlich nix groß technisches; also Neustadt
ist da definitiv schwieriger.

Aber fahr doch einfach mit, absteigen und schieben kannst
Du ja immer noch  

...und die Wetteraussichten sind ja auch ganz gut....


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. August 2008)

Wie eng ist es in Neustadt eigentlich beim Start? Sind zwar bisher nur 255 Teilnehmer auf der Mittelstrecke, aber ich möchte ungern im Stau stehen.


----------



## easymtbiker (16. August 2008)

Robert MTB schrieb:


> Ich möchte eigentlich dort die Kurzstrecke fahren aber das liest sich ja richtig gefährlich was Ihr so schreibt.
> Ist das Gelände schwieriger wie z.b. in Heidelberg(Königstuhl,Weißer Stein) ? Oder beim Odenwald Marathon?


Kommt darauf an, welche Abfahrt du vom Königstuhl meinst 
Ne, mal ernsthaft, es gibt so 3 Abfahrten, die schon recht knackig sind, aber alle unter 200m,sprich kann man auch schieben und sollte man auch schieben, wenn man die nicht kennt und sich nicht sicher ist. Bitte keine Selbstüberschätzung!




Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wie eng ist es in Neustadt eigentlich beim Start? Sind zwar bisher nur 255 Teilnehmer auf der Mittelstrecke, aber ich möchte ungern im Stau stehen.


Du kannst dich frühzeitig in die Startaufstellung einreihen  ansonsten sind die ersten 4km recht breit und beinhalten schon die ersten 200hm. Dann kommt ne Stufe, eigentlich harmlos, aber da gibt es auf der Mittelstrecke oft Stau und bei der ersten knackigen Abfahrt nach 8km meinstens nochmal. Naja, vorne mitfahren oder Langstrecke wählen 
... sorry, ich weiss, blöder Spruch....


----------



## kastel67 (16. August 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wie eng ist es in Neustadt eigentlich beim Start? Sind zwar bisher nur 255 Teilnehmer auf der Mittelstrecke, aber ich möchte ungern im Stau stehen.



Moin,

der Startkanal zwischen der Kirche und Rathaus ist recht eng. Aber dann geht es recht flüssig voran und eine Chance mich zu überholen wirst Du nicht haben!

Gruß k67


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. August 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst dich frühzeitig in die Startaufstellung einreihen ansonsten sind die ersten 4km recht breit und beinhalten schon die ersten 200hm. Dann kommt ne Stufe, eigentlich harmlos, aber da gibt es auf der Mittelstrecke oft Stau und bei der ersten knackigen Abfahrt nach 8km meinstens nochmal.


Danke für die Beschreibung. Also doch wohl mal wieder anfangs drauf halten. 



kastel67 schrieb:


> ... und eine Chance mich zu überholen wirst Du nicht haben!


Wieso? Trittst du gar nicht erst an?


----------



## kastel67 (17. August 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Danke für die Beschreibung. Also doch wohl mal wieder anfangs drauf halten.
> 
> Wieso? Trittst du gar nicht erst an?



Ewig im Ziel auf Dich gewartet! Bist Du unterwegs noch irgendwo eingekehrt?

Ansonsten Top Veranstaltung. Sogar mit den Duschen war alles OK. Flaschentausch auf der Strecke. Und eine sehr anspruchsvolle Strecke!!

Gruß k67


----------



## Robert MTB (17. August 2008)

Ich fand die Kurzstrecke ganz gut trotz vieler Schiebepassagen.
Ich bin heute fahrtechnisch mehr als nur an meine Grenzen gestoßen.
Also der Trail durch so ein Felsenmeer war ja mehr ein Downhill !


----------



## kastel67 (17. August 2008)

Ergebnisse sind online!


----------



## Kika (17. August 2008)

... schöne Veranstaltung bei perfektem Wetter ! Liebes Orgateam, bitte ändert die Strecke nie (ausser noch mehr technische Trails). Und lasst vor allem die Wolfsburg drin. Machte riesig Spass heute! Bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei


----------



## as7805 (17. August 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> reifen mit grip sind bei den teilweise heftigen abfahrten nicht verkehrt, rr dort völlig fehl am platze.



Och, alles relativ. Ich hatte rr vorne und hinten + Starrgabel  Da freut man sich gegen Ende (Mitteldistanz) zwar eher auf die Up- anstatt die Downhills, ich hatte aber nicht das Gefühl, dass ich jemanden nennenswert blockiert habe....

War eine super Veranstaltung, tolle Strecke!

Gruss Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mazzze (17. August 2008)

Jop war ein tolles Rennen!

(Ausser, dass mein Schlauch 4km vor dem Ziel geplatzt ist) und mein Ellenbogen und Knie ziemlich im Ar*** sind)!

Ich denke, ich bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei!


----------



## lomo (17. August 2008)

Marathon? <-> Rennen?
Die Veranstaltung ist eher was für Laktatstelzen.
Nach meinem Sturz nach der Wolfsburg bis zum Ziel hatte ich einen Filmriss!
Kann mich an nix mehr erinnern!


----------



## easymtbiker (17. August 2008)

Wie jedes Jahr- geile Strecke, gelungener Marathon! 
Vielen Dank an die Veranstalter und alle freiwilligen Helfer, das dieser Marathon auf der tollen Strecke stattfindet!

Schade, das so viel Müll in der Natur rumlag  und auch so viele Trinkflaschen an Stellen, an denen die bestimmt nicht aus der Halterung geflogen sind.....

Bei mir lief es 4h lang sehr gut, konnte gut Druck machen. Lustig fand ich den Zweikampf mit einer Fahrerin, bergab hab ich sie immer überholt, aber bergauf ist die mir sowas von weggezogen, das ich keine chance hatte, dranzubleiben. Tja, wir haben uns bestimmt 10x gegenseitig überholt, aber dann gab es eine Premiere für mich: Magenprobleme  konnte nix mehr essen  und nur noch H2O trinken, hätte eigentlich abbrechen sollen, aber mich dann noch 2,5h völlig kraftlos ins Ziel gequält. Shit! Bestimmt 20 Plätze hat mich der Spass gekostet.... 

Joe, wo warst du?  War überrascht, das du mich nicht überholt hast....

@Klaus: beim Vorbeifahren hat dich Joe erkannt, ich leider nicht, also jetzt hier  und nochmal gute Besserung!


----------



## kastel67 (17. August 2008)

lomo schrieb:


> *Marathon? <-> Rennen?
> Die Veranstaltung ist eher was für Laktatstelzen.*
> Nach meinem Sturz nach der Wolfsburg bis zum Ziel hatte ich einen Filmriss!
> Kann mich an nix mehr erinnern!



Wie soll man das jetzt verstehen??


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. August 2008)

Bei mir lief es heute irgendwie von vorn bis hinten nicht rund. Die Strecke hat aber alle meine Erwartungen übertroffen und trägt den Namen MTB-Rennen wirklich zu recht.  Das war doch mal wirklicher Geländeradsport! Auch die Orga wirkte sehr gut eingespielt. Werde nächstes Jahr ziemlich sicher wieder dabei sein, wenn möglich mit Federung auch hinten und etwas mehr Profil vorn. 

Wie immer gibt es aber leider auch etwas Schatten, wo so viel Licht ist:
- Der Klowagen um die Ecke als einzige mir genannte/bekannte Toilette war schon sehr wenig. Noch dazu hat er Geld gekostet und ich hab in der Regel vor dem Start kein Geld dabei. Das wäre seitens der Orga unbedingt verbesserungswürdig.
- Man könnte den Start der Kurzstrecke weiter nach hinten verlegen. Zeitlich sollte das kein Problem sein. Das würde möglicherweise verhindern, daß das Gros der Mittelstrecke auf den schwächeren Teil der Kurzstrecke trifft. Das war stellenweise sehr chaotisch und wenn Leute mitten auf dem Bergauftrail wegfüllend stehen bleiben, um zu verschnaufen  (nicht nur einer!), dann ist es zwar nicht Sache der Orga, denen das abzugewöhnen, aber wenn das entzerrt werden könnte, wäre das prima.
- Überhaupt müßten gerade bei einer so technischen Streck einige Leute mal das kleine Trail 1x1 lernen. Klar ist das ein Rennen und damit Wettkampf, aber es ist doch trotzdem nicht so schwer, mal nach hinten zu schauen, wenn man im Trail bergauf oder bergab vom Rad muß, ob da vielleicht noch jemand fahrend kommt. An einigen Stellen war man definitiv zu Fuß und zu Rad gleich schnell. Viele Stockungen und auch ein paar Stürze hätten aber durch mehr Rücksicht sicher vermieden werden können. Aber es ist wohl Utopie anzunehmen, daß sowas jemals funktionieren wird. Heute bei der hohen Traildichte fiel es mir nur leider gehäuft auf.



kastel67 schrieb:


> Ewig im Ziel auf Dich gewartet! Bist Du unterwegs noch irgendwo eingekehrt?


Klar, hab ein Bierchen Wein an der Weinbiet-Hütte genommen. 
Nee, war einfach nicht mein Tag. Erst nicht richtig vom Start weg gekommen, dann in einer Abfahrt zwei Beinahe-Stürze gehabt und dann bei dem Verfahrer durch den Heidekraut-Trail hab ich erst den Tachgeber und dann die Motivation verloren. Mit meinem momentanen Trainingspensum (60% vom Vorjahr) wirst du dich wohl zukünftig daran gewöhnen müssen, vor mir im Ziel zu sein.


----------



## bikehumanumest (17. August 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> Joe, wo warst du?  War überrascht, das du mich nicht überholt hast....



also erst mal danke für deine windschattendienste 

kurz vor der streckenteilung hatte ich dich gerade wieder in sichtweite... hab mich dann von meiner frau verpflegen lassen und wollte versuchen zu dir wieder aufzufahren, als mein umwerfer nicht mehr funktionierte (hab hinterher festgestellt das die nokons irgendwie abgeknickt waren ???)

schade, ich glaube heute hätten wir schön zusammen bis ins ziel fahren können...hat gut gepasst...

und zu deinem "problemchen"... das passiert halt mal... immerhin sind wir ja heil ins ziel gekommen daumen: fürs durchbeißen), was heute wohl nicht alle geschafft haben...

manchmal hab ich eh das gefühl, dass viele in der einschätzung ihrer fähigkeiten gerade bergab sobald sie eine startnummer am lenker haben meilenweit von der realität weg sind...

gerade die von dir angesprochene dame, die bergauf unbestritten schnell war ist in jedem downhill mindestens 2 mal vom rad unfreiwillig abgestiegen bei ihren versuchen stellen zu fahren die sie deutlich überfordert haben...wobei sie dann fast jedesmal noch andere in höchste schwierigkeiten brachte...

ist es eigentlich ein so großes problem einfach mal rechts ranzufahren, die nächsten 2 freundlich vorbeizuwinken und dann eine stelle wenn man sie technisch nicht draufhat auch mal zu schieben ? 

also ich zumindest mach das so... (klaus, du hast das doch nicht etwa gefilmt  ???)

joe


----------



## Migra (18. August 2008)

Ich war gestern das erste Mal in Neustadt - nach den vielen Berichten über die tolle Strecke musste ich das mal live sehen:

Und die Strecke IST genial!
Obwohl im Großen und Ganzen wenig steile und lange Anstiege enthalten sind, zehrt der sandige Boden doch sehr an den Kräften.
Die Singletrails entschädigen natürlich für alles. Leider bin ich hier immer auf andere Fahrer aufgefahren, die teilweise nicht bereit waren mich überholen zu lassen - war zwar schade, aber so waren die Trails dann eben die Erholung und angesichts meiner Zeit kams dann doch nicht auf diese verlorenen 5 Minuten an....

Was die Downhillpassagen angeht, auch die machen wirklich Spaß, es sei denn es liegen vor dir 3-4 Leute auf dem Trail - bei der Abfahrt zum Gimmeldinger Tal so erlebt. Da finde ich es fairer schon frühzeitig oben abzusteigen und an den Gestürzten vorbei zu laufen, um nicht noch mehr Stau zu verursachen. Mein Ziel war jedenfalls nicht, unbedingt alle Stellen zu fahren, sondern so schnell wie möglich ohne Sturz durchzukommen - und trotzdem in den Abfahrten so viel Spaß wie möglich zu haben ohne andere zu gefährden.

Ich komme jedenfalls wieder.
Ein Tip von mir, wer Lust auf weitere Trails hat und in zwei Wochen ein Rennen fahren möchte: Der Marathon in St. Ingbert ist recht ähnlich:
Diese Strecke kann man eigentlich vollständig fahren, ist bezüglich der Anstiege deutlich steiler und ermüdender, hat ein paar Singletrails weniger, dafür mehr "Flow" und auch ein paar nette Bergabpassagen!

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## easymtbiker (18. August 2008)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> .... als mein umwerfer nicht mehr funktionierte (hab hinterher festgestellt das die nokons irgendwie abgeknickt waren ???)


ich darf an kurschad letztes jahr erinnern? zu beginn der 2. runde stürzte er, brach sich links am lenker alles ab und klemmte sich dann den umwerfer mit einem stock aufs grösste blatt fest und hat so dann auch das rennen gewonnen- also keine ausrede!  

ne, ärgerlich, das der umwerfer versagt hat und du abbrechen musstest. aber du wolltest zum schluss bestimmt nicht mit mir mitfahren, so viel zeit haste auch nicht 



bikehumanumest schrieb:


> gerade die von dir angesprochene dame, die bergauf unbestritten schnell war ist in jedem downhill mindestens 2 mal vom rad unfreiwillig abgestiegen bei ihren versuchen stellen zu fahren die sie deutlich überfordert haben...wobei sie dann fast jedesmal noch andere in höchste schwierigkeiten brachte...


du musst eine andere meinen. die ich meine, ist bergab zwar sehr langsam gewesen, hat aber immer mich und andere sicher vorbei gelasssen. muss die mal in schutz nehmen 

also ich hab bergab nix negatives erlebt, entweder fuhren die leute ok oder haben überholen lassen. klar, auf der langstrecke ist es auch viel leerer und entspannter, kann mir schon vorstellen, das es sehr nervig ist, bei der mittelstrecke im stau zu stehen...


fände es auch gut, wenn zwischen lang und mittelstrecke- start eher 30 min wären, die top- fahrer der mittel dürfen sich ja so fast durchs ganze feld der langstreckler durchquälen...


----------



## marcy2 (18. August 2008)

Hi,
ihr Glückspilze. Unsere Truppe ist vom Weg abgekommen so ziemlich im ersten Drittel. Mind 10- 15 min verloren. Sind zwar irgendwie wieder auf die Strecke gekommen, aber dann ganz schön weit hinten zwischen die Hobbys. Wenn man wenigstens Platz machen würde im Downhill, auch im Uphill, wenn se mitten aufm Weg stehen bleiben müssen zum Verschnaufen. Aber nee. Ist das nu ein Rennen oder nicht? Also ich bin stocksauer. Ob ich den MA nochmal fahre, weiß ich echt nicht. Echt schöne Trails, vor allem die Wolfsburg, war eigentlich komplett fahrbar, ja wenn man nicht immer von nicht Platz machenden Läufern aufgehalten würde. Die Strecke ist schon schön. 

Gruß
marcy


----------



## pfalzbube (18. August 2008)

Ich habs leider nur ne Runde ausgehalten. Wenn Deine Finger so eingschlafen sind, dass Du den Schalthebel nicht mehr spürst und das Bremsen schwerfällt, dann ist es Zeit aufzuhören. Zumindest die Wolfsburg bin ich noch gefahren und das zum ersten Mal komplett ohne Fuß ausklicken oder so. Waren zwar auch Biker schiebend unterwegs aber mit lautem Rufen haben die Platz gemacht. Gimmeldinger Tal war zum Glück eine kleine Lücke zwischen mir und den Vorderleuten , da konnte ich mein Tempo runterfahren. Das mit dem Umweg ist einem Freund von mir auch passiert, kann ich mir jetzt nicht vorstellen, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand ein Absperrband weg ? Dass Leute keinen Platz machen und nebeneinander schieben kann man dem Veranstalter nicht vorwerfen. Da muss man die Leute sensibilisieren. Größerer Abstand zwischen Lang und Mittelstrecke wäre vielleicht ne Idee und warum muss die Kurzstrecke auf der gleichen Runde sein. Da fahren Anfänger mit. Das könnte man vielleicht ändern.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall immer wieder dabei (Lokalpatriotismus) und St. Ingbert muss ich mal sehen, hab ne Woche später den Kalmit-Klapprad-CUp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (18. August 2008)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> ... Das mit dem Umweg ist einem Freund von mir auch passiert, kann ich mir jetzt nicht vorstellen, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand ein Absperrband weg ? ...


So stand es zumindest heute in der Zeitung. Verstehen muss man das aber nicht.


----------



## Kika (18. August 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> Lustig fand ich den Zweikampf mit einer Fahrerin, bergab hab ich sie immer überholt, aber bergauf ist die mir sowas von weggezogen, das ich keine chance hatte, dranzubleiben. Tja, wir haben uns bestimmt 10x gegenseitig überholt



Hihi, bei mir war's dasselbe mit einem Mann. Bergrunter viel langsamer und technisch schlechter als ich, berghoch deutlich flotter. Immer im Wechsel, aber ohne Zweikampf ("Hallo, Du schon wieder").  Er hat mich freiwillig vorgelassen, wenn mal ne Trailabfahrt kam. Bergauf war ich dann auch so höflich.  

Bin grunds. auch dafür die Startzeiten noch weiter zu entzerren, vor allem in Hinblick auf die Kurzstreckler.


----------



## kastel67 (18. August 2008)

marcy2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ihr Glückspilze. Unsere Truppe ist vom Weg abgekommen so ziemlich im ersten Drittel. Mind 10- 15 min verloren. Sind zwar irgendwie wieder auf die Strecke gekommen, aber dann ganz schön weit hinten zwischen die Hobbys. Wenn man wenigstens Platz machen würde im Downhill, auch im Uphill, wenn se mitten aufm Weg stehen bleiben müssen zum Verschnaufen. Aber nee. Ist das nu ein Rennen oder nicht? Also ich bin stocksauer. Ob ich den MA nochmal fahre, weiß ich echt nicht. Echt schöne Trails, vor allem die Wolfsburg, war eigentlich komplett fahrbar, ja wenn man nicht immer von nicht Platz machenden Läufern aufgehalten würde. Die Strecke ist schon schön.
> 
> Gruß
> marcy



Moin,

bei km 15 rechts hoch in die Schiebepassage?? Danke satt!! Das ist wohl die halbe Mittelstrecke durchmarschiert!

Gruß k67


----------



## gewitterBiker (18. August 2008)

Verstehe das herablassende Getue nicht, kastel67 und marcy2.
Ihr könntet ja alleine fahren oder Strecken wählen, die nicht zum großen Teil aus Trails bestehen, wenn ihr darauf Wert legt ohne "Hindernisse" duchzufahren. 
Ich denke, 99% der Leute machen schon Platz, wenn man sich bemerkbar macht, denn für die meisten geht es doch um Spass. 
Ein bisschen Respekt den "schwächeren" Fahren gegenüber darf man ja wohl noch vorraussetzen. Ansonsten geht einfach alleine fahren. Übertriebener Ehrgeiz einiger weniger killt den Spass bei solchen Rennen einfach viel zu oft. Dabei haben die anderen vor und hinter euch die genau gleichen Vorraussetzungen. Also einfach mal locker bleiben.


----------



## naim (18. August 2008)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Verstehe das herablassende Getue nicht, kastel67 und marcy2.
> Ihr könntet ja alleine fahren oder Strecken wählen, die nicht zum großen Teil aus Trails bestehen, wenn ihr darauf Wert legt ohne "Hindernisse" duchzufahren.
> Ich denke, 99% der Leute machen schon Platz, wenn man sich bemerkbar macht, denn für die meisten geht es doch um Spass.
> Ein bisschen Respekt den "schwächeren" Fahren gegenüber darf man ja wohl noch vorraussetzen. Ansonsten geht einfach alleine fahren. Übertriebener Ehrgeiz einiger weniger killt den Spass bei solchen Rennen einfach viel zu oft. Dabei haben die anderen vor und hinter euch die genau gleichen Vorraussetzungen. Also einfach mal locker bleiben.



 gutes statement


----------



## kastel67 (18. August 2008)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Verstehe das herablassende Getue nicht, kastel67 und marcy2.
> Ihr könntet ja alleine fahren oder Strecken wählen, die nicht zum großen Teil aus Trails bestehen, wenn ihr darauf Wert legt ohne "Hindernisse" duchzufahren.
> Ich denke, 99% der Leute machen schon Platz, wenn man sich bemerkbar macht, denn für die meisten geht es doch um Spass.
> Ein bisschen Respekt den "schwächeren" Fahren gegenüber darf man ja wohl noch vorraussetzen. Ansonsten geht einfach alleine fahren. Übertriebener Ehrgeiz einiger weniger killt den Spass bei solchen Rennen einfach viel zu oft. Dabei haben die anderen vor und hinter euch die genau gleichen Vorraussetzungen. Also einfach mal locker bleiben.



Moin,

häää??? Ich habe nur gefragt ob er das Stück Strecke meint das ich/wir bei km 15 irrtümlicher Weise abgelaufen sind.  EDIT!

Mir hat auf der ganzen Strecke niemand im Weg gestanden und ich hoffentlich auch nicht.

Und weiter oben habe ich die Orga für die gute Leistung gelobt!!

Gruß k67


----------



## gewitterBiker (18. August 2008)

Entschuldige bitte k67. Da habe ich dich leider vollkommen falsch verstande. Sorry!!


----------



## kastel67 (18. August 2008)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte k67. Da habe ich dich leider vollkommen falsch verstande. Sorry!!



Angenommen! Nichts für ungut!


----------



## kastel67 (18. August 2008)

Moin,

hat jemand freie Fotos von der Strecke! Die offiziellen Fotos sind ja mal wieder super Fantasievoll im Zieleinlauf!!

Gruß k67


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. August 2008)

Die Fotos sind online. Leider sind sie wieder mal so schlecht, wie ich bei dem Foto-Team erwartet habe.  Die Strecke bot doch nun wirklich viele interessante und technisch anspruchsvolle Stellen. Da muß man doch nicht einfach vorbei fahrende Biker fotografieren.


----------



## easymtbiker (18. August 2008)

Mal was anderes: Höhenmeter der Langstrecke!

Laut Ausschreibung 2300hm. Mittel = 1300hm, 2xMittel = Lang wären mind. 2500hm (wenn man die 100 am Start abzieht), mein Höhenmesser zeigte aber über 2700 an. Und normalerweise zeigt mein HAC 4 eher 100-200 hm zu wenig an als in Ausschreibungen.

Also ich meine, die Angaben in der Ausschreibung stimmen überhaupt nicht! Was habt ihr gemessen?


----------



## racedriver (18. August 2008)

Also ich muss auch sagen einfach ne klasse Strecke besonders die Abfahrt an der Wolfsburg , auch wenn ich fast 6 km ins Ziel geschoben hab, nachdem ich für meinen zweiten Platten keinen Schlauch mehr hatte  muss ich sagen nächstes Jahr wieder .
Das einzigste was gestört hat war einmal eine schlecht ausgeschilderte Stelle wo ich beinahe rechts abgebogen wäre und wie Ihr schon gesagt habt ein paar "Bremser" bei den Trails aber naja wir sind ja hier nicht bei wünsch dir was ......... ansonsten fand ichs aber wirklich eine gelungene Veranstaltung


----------



## gewitterBiker (19. August 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: Höhenmeter der Langstrecke!
> 
> Laut Ausschreibung 2300hm. Mittel = 1300hm, 2xMittel = Lang wären mind. 2500hm (wenn man die 100 am Start abzieht), mein Höhenmesser zeigte aber über 2700 an. Und normalerweise zeigt mein HAC 4 eher 100-200 hm zu wenig an als in Ausschreibungen.
> 
> Also ich meine, die Angaben in der Ausschreibung stimmen überhaupt nicht! Was habt ihr gemessen?



Kann mit Langstrecke nicht dienen. Aber bei der Mittelstrecke zeigte mein Edge 305 1311hm, passte also genau.


----------



## Kika (19. August 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Die Fotos sind online. Leider sind sie wieder mal so schlecht, wie ich bei dem Foto-Team erwartet habe.  Die Strecke bot doch nun wirklich viele interessante und technisch anspruchsvolle Stellen. Da muß man doch nicht einfach vorbei fahrende Biker fotografieren.



*zustimm* echt grottiges Bildmaterial, da wird nicht viel verkauft werden. Kein Wunder, wenn die Fotografen an den langweiligsten aller Stellen stehen. An der Wolfsburgabfahrt und auf interessanten Trails hab ich zumind. keinen wahrgenommen.


----------



## Kika (19. August 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: Höhenmeter der Langstrecke!
> 
> Laut Ausschreibung 2300hm. Mittel = 1300hm, 2xMittel = Lang wären mind. 2500hm (wenn man die 100 am Start abzieht), mein Höhenmesser zeigte aber über 2700 an. Und normalerweise zeigt mein HAC 4 eher 100-200 hm zu wenig an als in Ausschreibungen.
> 
> Also ich meine, die Angaben in der Ausschreibung stimmen überhaupt nicht! Was habt ihr gemessen?



wir haben die Langstrecke im Vorfeld mal abgefahren, es sind ca. 2700 HM. Ich hab keine Ahnung, warum die seit Jahren immer von 2300 sprechen.

Edit: Messung durch einen Garmin eTrex und davor schon mit nem Ciclo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha9289 (19. August 2008)

Kika schrieb:


> *zustimm* echt grottiges Bildmaterial, da wird nicht viel verkauft werden. Kein Wunder, wenn die Fotografen an den langweiligsten aller Stellen stehen. An der Wolfsburgabfahrt und auf interessanten Trails hab ich zumind. keinen wahrgenommen.



Wenn man zb mal die Bilder von sportograf anschaut.. das sind Welten! gibt es denn nicht einmal Bilder vom Start??!! wenn man schon mal in der ersten Reihe steht..!!!


----------



## herr.gigs (19. August 2008)

Hey wenn ich kurz mal mitsenfen darf, bei fff dürft ihr euch nicht wundern, die Fotos sind immer so schlecht, egal wo die sind. Die Fotographen sind echt zu faul, um hoch in den Wald an eine Trailabfahrt zu gehen.
Es sollte mal eine Petition oder offenen Brief geben, der an alle gr.Veranstalter gehen muss, wie schlecht die halt sind und wieviel bessere, kleinere Fotofirmen es noch gibt (z.B: dein-lauf)


----------



## Kika (19. August 2008)

Hab mir die anderen Foto-Links mal angeschaut. Da liegen Welten dazwischen.  Wie schade! 

Mail an die Orga mit Lob und einem dezenten Hinweis ist unterwegs..


----------



## klaus_winstel (19. August 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> @Klaus: beim Vorbeifahren hat dich Joe erkannt, ich leider nicht, also jetzt hier  und nochmal gute Besserung!



Ja, Jo war so nett mir zu winken - stand ne ganze Weile vor Verpflegung 2 unterhalb des Weinbiets und hab versorgt und fotografiert - komische Sache das - wenn man plötzlich zukucken muss...
Danke!!! Wird schon, Strasse geht schon wieder, leichtes Gelände auch, hab mich auf der Abfahrt zur Wolfsburg probiert - also unterhalb der üblen Stelle - geht nicht wirklich gut mit nur dem Zeigefinger an der Bremse und die anderen stehen blöd ab )). Null Kontrolle...


----------



## klaus_winstel (19. August 2008)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> (klaus, du hast das doch nicht etwa gefilmt  ???)
> joe



Nö, Fotografiert - das Ergebniss hast Du ja schon gesehen ))

Übrigends gabs durchaus viele Leute die an der Wolfsburg Platz gemacht haben wenn jemand von hinten kam und fahren wollte, klar nicht alle, manche sind da so mit sich beschäftigt, dass einfach nix geht, aber im großen und ganzen geht das schon. Wer viel fahren will sollte einfach Langdistanz fahren, viel weniger Leute und spätestens in der 2. Runde ist einem keiner mehr im Weg - es gab schon Zeiten wo ich über ne Stunde keinen einzigen Fahrer gesehen hab weder vor mir noch hinter mir


----------



## klaus_winstel (19. August 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hat jemand freie Fotos von der Strecke! Die offiziellen Fotos sind ja mal wieder super Fantasievoll im Zieleinlauf!!
> 
> Gruß k67



Ich hab ein bischen rumfotografiert - aber halt hautpsächlich die eigenen Leute oder Bekannte, wenn mir jemand seine Startnummer oder andere gute Erkennmöglichkeiten schickt, kann ich mal kucken ob was dabei ist.


----------



## Sascha9289 (19. August 2008)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ich hab ein bischen rumfotografiert - aber halt hautpsächlich die eigenen Leute oder Bekannte, wenn mir jemand seine Startnummer oder andere gute Erkennmöglichkeiten schickt, kann ich mal kucken ob was dabei ist.


 vom Start der Mitteldistanz???
meine Startnummer: 683


----------



## klaus_winstel (19. August 2008)

Sascha9289 schrieb:


> vom Start der Mitteldistanz???
> meine Startnummer: 683



Ja, vom Start hab ich Bilder, aber 683 kann ich nirgends finden. Sorry!


----------



## Sascha9289 (19. August 2008)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ja, vom Start hab ich Bilder, aber 683 kann ich nirgends finden. Sorry!



erste startreihe, neben der dolphin Fahrerin...


----------



## kastel67 (19. August 2008)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ich hab ein bischen rumfotografiert - aber halt hautpsächlich die eigenen Leute oder Bekannte, wenn mir jemand seine Startnummer oder andere gute Erkennmöglichkeiten schickt, kann ich mal kucken ob was dabei ist.



Extrem gut aussehend und ein Nutella Trikot.....das bin ich!!!

Gruß k67


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcy2 (19. August 2008)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Verstehe das herablassende Getue nicht, kastel67 und marcy2.
> Ihr könntet ja alleine fahren oder Strecken wählen, die nicht zum großen Teil aus Trails bestehen, wenn ihr darauf Wert legt ohne "Hindernisse" duchzufahren.
> Ich denke, 99% der Leute machen schon Platz, wenn man sich bemerkbar macht, denn für die meisten geht es doch um Spass.
> Ein bisschen Respekt den "schwächeren" Fahren gegenüber darf man ja wohl noch vorraussetzen. Ansonsten geht einfach alleine fahren. Übertriebener Ehrgeiz einiger weniger killt den Spass bei solchen Rennen einfach viel zu oft. Dabei haben die anderen vor und hinter euch die genau gleichen Vorraussetzungen. Also einfach mal locker bleiben.



Ich nehme schon genug Rücksicht auf die Mitfahrer, aber wenn manche nichtmal Platz machen, wenn man höflich darum bittet, dann weiss ich auch nicht.


----------



## klaus_winstel (19. August 2008)

Sascha9289 schrieb:


> erste startreihe, neben der dolphin Fahrerin...



Ähm Du meinst sicher die Rosenstiel - oder? Immerhin hast Du sie als Fahrerin erkannt, wenn sie redet fällt es einem schwer an ne Frau zu denken 
Die hab ich auf dem Bild drauf, aber von Dir seh ich nix - vmtl. verdeckt - das Problem ist ich hab nicht die Startaufstellung fotografiert, sondern ca. 20m nach dem Start als das Feld schon angerollt war. Was für einen Helm (Farbe) hattest Du auf, ggf. gehts darüber...


----------



## klaus_winstel (19. August 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Extrem gut aussehend und ein Nutella Trikot.....das bin ich!!!
> 
> Gruß k67



Nun ja, das hab ich mehr als einmal gesehen, extrem auffällig, der Typ neben mir an der Burg hat sogar noch ne blöde Bemerkung dazu gesagt - hast Du das mitbekommen?
Dummerweise hab ich das Trikot bewundert aber nicht fotografiert


----------



## kastel67 (19. August 2008)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Nun ja, das hab ich mehr als einmal gesehen, extrem auffällig, der Typ neben mir an der Burg hat sogar noch ne blöde Bemerkung dazu gesagt - hast Du das mitbekommen?
> Dummerweise hab ich das Trikot bewundert aber nicht fotografiert



Ich sags ja immer....ein Blaulicht auf dem Helm könnte nicht auffälliger sein.

Was hat der Dummbatz den gesagt...ich kann es verkraften!

Gruß k67


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (19. August 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Ich sags ja immer....ein Blaulicht auf dem Helm könnte nicht auffälliger sein.
> 
> Was hat der Dummbatz den gesagt...ich kann es verkraften!
> 
> Gruß k67



Der hat gesagt: "Gugg nedd so, halt's Maul und fahr weiter" !


----------



## pfalzbube (20. August 2008)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ich hab ein bischen rumfotografiert - aber halt hautpsächlich die eigenen Leute oder Bekannte, wenn mir jemand seine Startnummer oder andere gute Erkennmöglichkeiten schickt, kann ich mal kucken ob was dabei ist.




Hatte die 79, vielelicht hast Du ein Bild von mir. Habe Ech letztes Jahr Bilder geschickt von der Wolfsburg.

Pfalzbube


----------



## Sascha9289 (20. August 2008)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ähm Du meinst sicher die Rosenstiel - oder? Immerhin hast Du sie als Fahrerin erkannt, wenn sie redet fällt es einem schwer an ne Frau zu denken
> Die hab ich auf dem Bild drauf, aber von Dir seh ich nix - vmtl. verdeckt - das Problem ist ich hab nicht die Startaufstellung fotografiert, sondern ca. 20m nach dem Start als das Feld schon angerollt war. Was für einen Helm (Farbe) hattest Du auf, ggf. gehts darüber...




jaja, hab mich am Start mal kurz mit ihr unterhalten. hat mir schon ein wenig angst gemacht... das hat mich das ganze Rennen beschäftig, deswegen lief´s  so bescheiden 

rot weißer sweep r, schwarzes trikot, trek elite bike


----------



## klaus_winstel (20. August 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Ich sags ja immer....ein Blaulicht auf dem Helm könnte nicht auffälliger sein.
> 
> Was hat der Dummbatz den gesagt...ich kann es verkraften!
> 
> Gruß k67



Nix schlimmes, irgendwas in der Art, dass einem Nutella ja bei der Anstrengung hilft - ging so in Richtung der Nutella Werbung


----------



## klaus_winstel (20. August 2008)

Sascha9289 schrieb:


> jaja, hab mich am Start mal kurz mit ihr unterhalten. hat mir schon ein wenig angst gemacht... das hat mich das ganze Rennen beschäftig, deswegen lief´s  so bescheiden
> 
> rot weißer sweep r, schwarzes trikot, trek elite bike



Ja, die tiefe Stimme kann einem schon Angst machen!
Der Helm hats gebracht! Ich hab Dich gefunden, hab 2 Bilder, auf dem einen ist aber nur ein kleiner Teil des Kopfes zu sehen, das 2. Bild ist gut, Kopf, Gesicht alles gut zu erkennen, nur die Nummer nicht, da ist der Arm von Alexandra davor aber die letzte Stelle ist ne 3. Weißer Brillenrahmen (dunkle Gläser) schwarze Reba - passt das? Und wohin soll ich das Bild schicken? Kannst mir ja ne PN mit Deiner E-Mail-Adr. schicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (20. August 2008)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> Hatte die 79, vielelicht hast Du ein Bild von mir. Habe Ech letztes Jahr Bilder geschickt von der Wolfsburg.
> 
> Pfalzbube



Ja, ich weiß, waren super Bilder, ich stand dieses Jahr ja auch an der Wolfsburg, aber rel. spät, da ich unsere Mittelstreckler verpflegt habe. Die 79 kann ich so nicht finden, hast du ggf. noch eine Beschreibung wie ich Dich finden könnte? Einige hab ich auch nur von der Seite aufgenommen, da seh ich die Nummer nicht - oder sie ist sonstwie verdeckt. Also Klamotten, Rad, Helm etc. könnten vielleicht helfen.


----------



## Sascha9289 (20. August 2008)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ja, die tiefe Stimme kann einem schon Angst machen!
> Der Helm hats gebracht! Ich hab Dich gefunden, hab 2 Bilder, auf dem einen ist aber nur ein kleiner Teil des Kopfes zu sehen, das 2. Bild ist gut, Kopf, Gesicht alles gut zu erkennen, nur die Nummer nicht, da ist der Arm von Alexandra davor aber die letzte Stelle ist ne 3. Weißer Brillenrahmen (dunkle Gläser) schwarze Reba - passt das? Und wohin soll ich das Bild schicken? Kannst mir ja ne PN mit Deiner E-Mail-Adr. schicken



schwarze Reba? jepp das ist meine "maschine" 
wenigstens einen, auf den man sich verlassen kann, wenn die affen von fff zu blöd sind einfach zu fotografieren...


----------



## Mad Maz (20. August 2008)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ich hab ein bischen rumfotografiert - aber halt hautpsächlich die eigenen Leute oder Bekannte, wenn mir jemand seine Startnummer oder andere gute Erkennmöglichkeiten schickt, kann ich mal kucken ob was dabei ist.



Gibts zufällig von Nr. 668 was? Hatte weißen Helm und weißes Maguratrikot mit einem rotem und einem schwarzen Ärmel an.


----------



## bikeorama (20. August 2008)

Hi, zufällig ein Bild von der Nr. 103 gemacht? Ich bin an der Wolfsburg 2 mal vorbei (Langstrecke). Ich war komplett in Schwarz mit silbernem Helm und silberner Brille unterwegs.


----------



## klaus_winstel (20. August 2008)

Mad Maz schrieb:


> Gibts zufällig von Nr. 668 was? Hatte weißen Helm und weißes Maguratrikot mit einem rotem und einem schwarzen Ärmel an.



Ne da hab ich leider nix...


----------



## klaus_winstel (20. August 2008)

bikeorama schrieb:


> Hi, zufällig ein Bild von der Nr. 103 gemacht? Ich bin an der Wolfsburg 2 mal vorbei (Langstrecke). Ich war komplett in Schwarz mit silbernem Helm und silberner Brille unterwegs.



Was steht denn auf dem Trikot/Hose drauf? Hätte 1-2 Möglichkeiten die ggf. zutreffen aber ich seh keine Nummer. Einmal was mit Scott (in Gelb) und einmal mit Stevens auf der Hose, da hat das Trikot aber blaue Ärmel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mph (20. August 2008)

@klaus_winstel

oh da muss ich doch auch mal Nachfragen..Nr. 590 mit nem roten S Works & nem "Wunderschönen" giftgrün/rot/blauem Vereins Trikot..

Vielen Dank Gruß Max


----------



## bikeorama (20. August 2008)

Leider weder noch. Die Hose ist nur schwarz und das Trikot hat weiße assos Streifen an den Ärmeln. Schade hätte klappen können. 
Trotzdem vielen Dank!


----------



## klaus_winstel (20. August 2008)

mph schrieb:


> @klaus_winstel
> 
> oh da muss ich doch auch mal Nachfragen..Nr. 590 mit nem roten S Works & nem "Wunderschönen" giftgrün/rot/blauem Vereins Trikot..
> 
> Vielen Dank Gruß Max



Hi, sorry da hab ich auch nix, wobei ich bei Deiner Endzeit hätte grad so an der Burg sein müssen - ggf. war ich aber 'n Tick zu spät, ich hab einige die kurz nach Dir ins Ziel gekommen sind drauf...


----------



## Sascha9289 (20. August 2008)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Hi, sorry da hab ich auch nix, wobei ich bei Deiner Endzeit hätte grad so an der Burg sein müssen - ggf. war ich aber 'n Tick zu spät, ich hab einige die kurz nach Dir ins Ziel gekommen sind drauf...



Krieg ich mein Bild heute noch?
Haste mal geschaut ob du schon bei der Burg warst als ich kam, bei meiner beshissenen Zeit


----------



## klaus_winstel (20. August 2008)

Sascha9289 schrieb:


> Krieg ich mein Bild heute noch?
> Haste mal geschaut ob du schon bei der Burg warst als ich kam, bei meiner beshissenen Zeit



Ist doch seit 15:11 Uhr schon raus - müsste schon lange da sein! Schon in den Maileingang gekuckt? 
Ja, um die Zeit war ich an der Burg. Einer aus unserem Team war schneller als Du die beiden anderen langsamer - also war ich dort! Finde aber kein Bild von Dir!


----------



## mph (20. August 2008)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Hi, sorry da hab ich auch nix, wobei ich bei Deiner Endzeit hätte grad so an der Burg sein müssen - ggf. war ich aber 'n Tick zu spät, ich hab einige die kurz nach Dir ins Ziel gekommen sind drauf...



dachte ich hatte n blitz gesehen.. naja. Vielen Dank für deine Mühe!

GRuß max


----------



## Sascha9289 (20. August 2008)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ist doch seit 15:11 Uhr schon raus - müsste schon lange da sein! Schon in den Maileingang gekuckt?
> Ja, um die Zeit war ich an der Burg. Einer aus unserem Team war schneller als Du die beiden anderen langsamer - also war ich dort! Finde aber kein Bild von Dir!



jepp leider nix da...


----------



## klaus_winstel (20. August 2008)

mph schrieb:


> dachte ich hatte n blitz gesehen.. naja. Vielen Dank für deine Mühe!
> 
> GRuß max



Ich hab eh ohne Blitz gearbeitet . Das war dann definitiv nicht ich! Ansonsten kein Problem!


----------



## bikehumanumest (20. August 2008)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ich hab eh ohne Blitz gearbeitet . Das war dann definitiv nicht ich! Ansonsten kein Problem!



hier ist der ein (martin ) oder andere vielleicht mit drauf...









danke klaus





joe


----------



## easymtbiker (20. August 2008)

joe, du hast die wolfsburgabfahrt geschoben? bin enttäuscht! 
musst mal vorbei kommen, die pfalz um neustadt rum ist mein lieblingsrevier, dann üben wir! (auch wenn ich da meistens mit dem fr unterwegs bin)
am marathon wird an der wolfsburg ne einfache variante genommen, es gibt auch eine mit s2-s4. aber ausser dave hab ich da noch kaum jemand runter fahren sehen, ist auf jeden fall sehr spektakulär, dem mal zuzuschauen.

jep! danke für bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (20. August 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> joe, du hast die wolfsburgabfahrt geschoben? bin enttäuscht!
> musst mal vorbei kommen, die pfalz um neustadt rum ist mein lieblingsrevier, dann üben wir! (auch wenn ich da meistens mit dem fr unterwegs bin)



auf das angebot komme ich gerne mal zurück... wenn man halt niemanden hat ders einem im training beibringt wirds halt schwer sowas zu lernen...und im rennen was zu probieren was ich sonst mir auch nicht zutraue ist quatsch...das könnte ziemlich ins auge gehen...so sachen fahre ich erst wenn ich ein gutes gefühl habe solche stellen zu beherrschen...

vielleicht mal mit klaus zusammen wenn der wieder fit ist... der weiß auch wies geht...

joe


----------



## pfalzbube (21. August 2008)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß, waren super Bilder, ich stand dieses Jahr ja auch an der Wolfsburg, aber rel. spät, da ich unsere Mittelstreckler verpflegt habe. Die 79 kann ich so nicht finden, hast du ggf. noch eine Beschreibung wie ich Dich finden könnte? Einige hab ich auch nur von der Seite aufgenommen, da seh ich die Nummer nicht - oder sie ist sonstwie verdeckt. Also Klamotten, Rad, Helm etc. könnten vielleicht helfen.



Schwarzes Specialized Epic, Gelb-schwarzes Trikot, Skiclub Karlsbad. Fahre wohl als einer der wnigsten ohne Handschuhe ....


----------



## klaus_winstel (21. August 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> joe, du hast die wolfsburgabfahrt geschoben? bin enttäuscht!
> musst mal vorbei kommen, die pfalz um neustadt rum ist mein lieblingsrevier, dann üben wir! (auch wenn ich da meistens mit dem fr unterwegs bin)
> am marathon wird an der wolfsburg ne einfache variante genommen, es gibt auch eine mit s2-s4. aber ausser dave hab ich da noch kaum jemand runter fahren sehen, ist auf jeden fall sehr spektakulär, dem mal zuzuschauen.
> 
> jep! danke für bilder!



Hi Martin,

von Dir hab ich noch mehr, einmal was beim Start - mit Ausschnittsvergrößerung gut zu gebrauchen, dann die beiden mit Jo und eins fahrend im Trail zur Wolfsburg. Kann ich Dir gern schicken, musst mir nur die gewünschte Auflösung sagen - in Orginal sinds 5MB pro Bild. Ach ja und ne E-Mail-Adr. bräucht ich dann noch, kannst mir ja per PN schicken...

Und was das Fahren in der Pfalz anbelangt, nachdem ich das Rennen nun nicht konnte würd ich schon sehr gerne - in ein paar Wochen müsste das wieder gehn - dann mit dem Fully, damits auch richtig Spaß macht  Also haltet mich auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## klaus_winstel (21. August 2008)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> Schwarzes Specialized Epic, Gelb-schwarzes Trikot, Skiclub Karlsbad. Fahre wohl als einer der wnigsten ohne Handschuhe ....



Sorry, hab leider nix gefunden...


----------



## bikehumanumest (21. August 2008)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Hi Martin,
> 
> von Dir hab ich noch mehr, einmal was beim Start - mit Ausschnittsvergrößerung gut zu gebrauchen, dann die beiden mit Jo und eins fahrend im Trail zur Wolfsburg. !




hi martin...bitte dann mal hier reinsetzen...zwecks der "einfachen" linie...die wär ja dann evtl. was für mich 2009

jo


----------



## easymtbiker (21. August 2008)

@klaus und joe (und sonstige interessierte): wie gesagt, pfalz ist mein lieblingsrevier, ab oktober werde ich da wohl wieder jedes woe sein und genuss- biken machen  traumhafte tagestouren mit 80% singletrailanteil. 

wenn ihr dort mal fahren wollt, sagt bescheid, wann es euch zeitlich passt, falls ich je keine zeit hätte, kenne ich genug gruppen, mit denen man mitfahren kann.

wäre nett, mal ne gemütliche runde zu drehen! und die wolfsburg- abfahrt... naja, übungssache. ich habs so gelernt, das 10 leute vor mir runter sind und ich dachte "wenn die das können, dann kannste das auch"  (natürlich ausserhalb eines rennens)


----------



## klaus_winstel (21. August 2008)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> hi martin...bitte dann mal hier reinsetzen...zwecks der "einfachen" linie...die wär ja dann evtl. was für mich 2009
> 
> jo



Naja, da gibts mehrere Möglichkeiten . Ich bevorzuge ab durch die Mitte. Im Oberen Teil ist aber ganz rechts am Baum und links an den Steinen entlang ebenfalls noch ne Möglichkeit (immer aus Fahrersicht gesehen), die auch mehrfach verwendet wurde.
Hier ein Bild von letztem Jahr:






und Martin hab ich weiter unten erst erwischt:




da ist die Linie eigentlich klar, da gibts oft nur eine schöne "Lücke".


----------



## kastel67 (21. August 2008)

Moin,

da muss ich zugeben habe ich gekniffen. Das sind so Stellen die würde ich alleine in aller Ruhe und nach vorherigen abgehen vielleicht fahren. Aber nicht konditionell angegriffen am Ende einer Halbdistanz!

Gruß k67


----------



## Tanja 71 (22. August 2008)

Hallo... 
für mich war es mein erste Marathon und das zweite Mal auf einem MTB..... ohhhjjeeee.. es war die Hölle *lach*...aber ablsout toll !!!...hab die Mitteldistanz gefahren (und geschoben).. mach normal Triathlon und fahr recht gut Rennrad...aber ich ziehe den Hut vor allen Mountainbikern ...es war aber nicht mein letzter.. aber nie wieder ohne Training *lach*...
ich wollte noch was erwähnen.. grad was das Überholen angeht.. ich war ja am Anfang noch im Mittelfeld.. als ich die Abfahrten sah... lies ich die anderen vorbei..(hinter mir hätte ich auch nicht rumeiern wollen). da wo es halt ging... als dann die ersten der Langstrecke kamen...war das nicht immer so einfach... die kamen so schnell den Berg herunter, da ging das manchmal gar nicht so flott auf die Seite zu gehen...mir war das schon selber peinlich, denn ich wollte ja keinen behindern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (22. August 2008)

Hallo Tanja,
mach dir mal keine Gedanken darum, ob du jemanden behindert hast oder nicht. Nach deinen Angaben, hast du alles in deiner Macht stehende getan, um den Schnelleren das Überholen zu ermöglichen. Niemand kann verlangen, dass sich dafür jemand in Gefahr begibt. Vielmehr haben die Jungs, die von hinten angeflogen kommen, die Pflicht vorausschauend zu fahren und nur an geeigneten Stellen zu überholen. Ist im Straßenverkehr genauso.
Ich habe mich auch sehr geärgert, aber nicht über die Leute, die etwas zaghafter die Trails runtergefahren sind und auf die ich aufgefahren war, sondern über solche, die schon nach 2 km nach dem Start beim ersten Stau angefangen haben zu schreien wie die Wilden! Die Luft hätten sie sich sparen können. Wer Neustadt kennt weiß, dass es zu Staus kommen kann, die Strecken zusammengeführt werden und dass die Trails gefährlich sein können. Entsprechend sollte man sich darauf einstellen oder am Start schneller fahren.
Der Marathon ist wunderschön aber auch hart. Damit ihn alle genießen können, ist es einfach notwendig, Rücksicht zu nehmen und sich gegenseitig unter die Arme zu greifen. Und sei es einfach nur, indem man mal kurz an der Bremse zieht oder sich bei demjenigen bedankt, der einem das Überholen ermöglicht hat...


----------



## bikehumanumest (22. August 2008)

Tanja 71 schrieb:


> Hallo...
> 
> ich wollte noch was erwähnen.. grad was das Überholen angeht.. ich war ja am Anfang noch im Mittelfeld.. als ich die Abfahrten sah... lies ich die anderen vorbei..(hinter mir hätte ich auch nicht rumeiern wollen). da wo es halt ging... als dann die ersten der Langstrecke kamen...war das nicht immer so einfach... die kamen so schnell den Berg herunter, da ging das manchmal gar nicht so flott auf die Seite zu gehen...mir war das schon selber peinlich, denn ich wollte ja keinen behindern...



ich denke als "überholer" kann man meist auch ganz gut unterscheiden wer platz machen möchte wenn es von der strecke her geht und wer eigentlich platz machen könnte, aber einfach nicht will...

und peinlich solte das niemand sein...

manche verwechseln nämlich immer noch diese sonntäglichen jedermann hobby marathons (wo halt auch neustadt trotz der genialen strecke dazugehört) mit profi weltmeisterschaften, nur weil sie eine für 40 euro erkaufte startnummer an ihren 5000 Euro Hobel schrauben dürfen...

also erinnert euch bitte mal mit was ihr euer geld verdient...mit dem mountainbike wirklich nur die wenigsten unter uns...

das ist jetzt weniger an die hier vertretenen kollegen gerichtet wie an manche forumsteilnehmer hier über deren posts ich hier manchmal nur den kopf schütteln kann...

@chris...genau so solte es sein...

joe


----------



## Robert MTB (22. August 2008)

Es ist nicht immer leicht zu verstehen warum z.b.auf dem letzten Trail bergauf vorm Weinbiethaus wenn fast alles schiebt man auf einmal platzt machen soll weil einer meint er muss hier jetzt fahren!
z.b. Ein Hektiker schreit Aaaachtuuuung!!!
Mein Hintermann und ich springen schon fast von der Strecke er macht einen Fahrfehler und schiebt vor mir bis er die nächsten Vorderleute genervt hat und wieder aufgestiegen ist.(nur zur Info Fußgänger soweit das Auge reichte bis kurz vorm ende des Trails)Er noch zwei drei Leute überholt und im Lauftempo bis hoch.
Ok alles ist aufgestiegen und mit mir sind viele an ihm vorbeigefahren zum Weinbiet !
Das wahrs der kam nicht mehr! Der Schauspieler 
Ein anderer schrie so 10 Positionen hintermir !
Fahren,Fahren auf auf !
Wo soll man denn fahren wenn vor einem eine Schlange schiebt.Oder sollen jetzt alle weg daß der Fahrer sein Tritt findet.Ich denke hier hätten so einige Fahren können,wenn sie platzt gehabt hätten.
Aber dem war nicht so!
Ich war hier mit einer 5 köpfigen Gruppe aus der Kurzdistanz angekommen und geschoben haben da doch deutlich mehr wie 5 Fahrer.

Weiter gings an der Wolfsburg!
Ich glaube da kam die Spitzengruppe der Mitteldistanz an mir vorbei.
Hätten die nicht 2 minuten schneller fahren können dann wäre ich dort nicht inmitten der Zuschauer gestanden und jedes mal wenn ich weiter wollte schrie ein anderer da kommt noch einer 
Das war auch ok so !

Ich finde es auch nicht gut wenn die Spitze einer anderen Distanz dann kurz vor Schluss nochmal auf der Abfahrt an den langsameren vorbei muss.(Übrigens beim Odenwaldmarathon auch so)
Aber jeder zahlt fürs mitmachen und solange ich fahre und es nur eine gute Linie gibt fahr ich die auch !
Natürlich mit Rücksicht auf viel schnellere Fahrer aus anderen Distanzen.
Schade daß es da von Zeitplan her keine Lösung gibt


----------



## klaus_winstel (23. August 2008)

Also seit ich Langdistanz fahre ist alles etws entspannter . Weniger Starter, das Feld entzerrt sich meist rel. schnell und oft ist man so alleine, dass es fast schon zu einsam ist! . Kommen mehrere Strecken zusammen und man fährt voll auf viel langsamere auf wirds schon brenzlig, wobei das auch irgendwie geht, ein bischen Geduld und es tut sich schon irgendwann ne Lücke auf die man nutzen kann. Richtig blöd ist es nur, wenn man grad mit viel Mühe eine Lücke zu den Verfolgern aufgerissen hat und dann muss man langsam machen. Aber ich hatte noch nie echte Problem mit den Fahrern, klar melde ich mich an, damit der vor mir weiß, dass ich durchgehe, da gehts aber mehr um Info als ums wegschreien, er muss ja wissen wo ich vorbei will, damit er nicht versehentlich dahin fährt. Ist komisch, dass das immer so stark angespielt wird, ich kenn das gar nicht als echtes Problem, aber das könnte wie gesagt an der Langstrecke liegen die einfach mit weniger Fahrern besetzt ist.
Ein bischen Rücksicht von allen Seiten und es geht auch gut ohne dass man da Terror machen muss. 
Einmal hatte ich genau in Neustadt einen kleinen Disput, da hab ich auch in der Einfahrt zum Trail hoch zum Weinbiet noch vorbei gedrückt (zwar eng, aber ohne zu berühren und bei ca. 10km/h), das wurde dann auch mit Gemecker und geschimpfe kommentiert, aber die Kollegen warn auch schön zu zweit nebeneinander unterwegs und ich weiß dass ich den Trail hoch fast komplett fahren kann, also da denk ich ist es auch erlaubt, zumal hier für keinen Gefahr besteht und die Zeit wollt ich ja auch nicht so ohne weiteres abgeben - ich hatte oben mind. 400m Vorsprung.


----------

